# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Stunning brown water python

## icygirl

I'm snake-sitting this guy for a friend. This is Niko. Check out his iridescence  :Smile: 









Oh man. I wish I could just... not return him  :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

Gorgeous! How long do ya get him for? Good luck getting the willpower to return him!

----------

_icygirl_ (06-12-2009)

----------


## icygirl

> Gorgeous! How long do ya get him for? Good luck getting the willpower to return him!


Only about a week... His owner is coming to pick him up any day now... I'm going to need that willpower  :Wink:  Luckily though we are good friends with the owner, so I can go see him when I want.

----------


## OFRD_GRL

Very pretty boy  :Smile:

----------

_icygirl_ (06-12-2009)

----------


## Kysenia

Stunning indeed!

----------

_icygirl_ (06-22-2009)

----------

